# Tank divider idea...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm trying out this idea for tank dividers. I have no clue if it will work but here is what I did.

I found these things called plastic U clips in the office section at walmart. Then I got some little suction cups for airlines at petco along with some aquarium sealant. I cut the part that holds the airline off the suction cup and the glued the u clips to them with the sealant. The tank divider can then slide into the U clips and be stuck to the aquarium. For something more permenent you could glue the U clips to the glass.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Interesting...

I'd be a little concerned about the edge of the suction cup and the beginning of the blue piece leaving an opening for nosy Bettas. 

Would love to see a pic of it all set up.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I thought about that. It be a pretty tight squeeze but there is always one betta who will get himself/herself into trouble.

Another concern I had was the suction cups not staying stuck. 

I'm going to test for a day before I add any fish.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I think gluing the u clips to the glass might be safer, that way theres no gaps at the sides.Or you could cut the mesh to go around the suction cups.I really like this idea though. I am going to have to look for some of those U clips for when I get a bigger tank.


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> Yeah I thought about that. It be a pretty tight squeeze but there is always one betta who will get himself/herself into trouble.
> 
> Another concern I had was the suction cups not staying stuck.
> 
> I'm going to test for a day before I add any fish.


Thanks for that other link (for the $1.70 clips?) and this one.
LOVE the creative use of common things for unusual uses!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well this idea was a blow. The U clips didn't stick to the sealant and came off the suction cups. Now I'm going to try gluing the U clips directly to the tank. Another 24 hours of drying time. My poor boys are not happy with me cuz there having to stay in little temp tanks.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Sealant didn't work? Hmm...what kind of glue are you using?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

It's aqurium sealant. The U clips came right off the glue.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> It's aqurium sealant. The U clips came right off the glue.


Did you try using a nail file or sand paper to rough up the side on the u clip you want glued a little bit? It might hold a little better that way.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

This would be a great idea if it would work! I wonder if there is something similar already made like this since the clips wont stay on the suction cups.....I know there is hooks on suction cups but that would not be safe in a tank


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if there could be a way to attach the tubing to the divider and use the tubing suction cups without breaking off that part. I guess if it was plastic mesh, you could cut down the tubing and sew it on with fish line or something.

Sorry...just thinking out loud. I'm thinking of doing the same thing on a 10 so I'm waiting for you guys to perfect it so I can steal your idea...lol )


----------

